# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  'We Could Fund a Universal Basic Income With the Data We Give Away To Facebook and Google'

## DamianTV

https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/1...ook-and-google




> A universal basic income (UBI), wherein government provides a monthly stipend so citizens can afford a home and basic necessities, is something experts believe would directly address the issue of unemployment and poverty, and possibly even eliminate hundreds of other welfare programs. It may also be the only real solution to the impending automation bonanza. According to AI expert Steve Fuller, the problem is, giving people money when they lose jobs won't fix the issue, it's a temporary solution and we need permanent ones. Sounds fair, and he even has some ideas on how to accomplish this end: "We could hold Google and Facebook and all those big multinationals accountable; we could make sure that people, like those who are currently 'voluntarily' contributing their data to pump up companies' profits, are given something that is adequate to support their livelihoods in exchange."
> 
> It's an interesting idea, but difficult to imagine it's implementation. If the government isn't assigning a specific stipend value, we'll have to be compensated individually by companies. One way to do this, is by emulating the old coal mining company scrip scams of early last century. Employees working for companies would be paid in currency only redeemable at the company store. This basically created a system where a company could tax its own workers for profit. Google, for example, could use a system like that and say "opt-in for $10 worth of Google Play music for free," if they wanted to. Which doesn't help pay the bills when machines replace you at work, but at least you'll be able to voice search for your favorite songs. Another idea is to charge companies an automation tax, but again there's concerns as to how this would be implemented. A solution that combines government oversight with a tax on AI companies -- a UBI funded by the dividends of our data -- may be the best option. To be blunt: we should make Google, Microsoft, Facebook and other such AI companies pay for it with a simple data tax.


No, I dont want either one.  This is just to give you an idea of how valuable tracking and surveillance has become to corporations.  So, really, what are you getting in return?  Youre shown ads for things that you are more likely to buy?  It goes well beyond that.  It is giving up literally a part of yourself to allow them to tell you who and what you are.  Forget about innovating.  They will crush you, brainwash you, and keep you eternally broke in a dystopia that only benefits them.

----------


## angelatc

Then let Google pay it.

----------


## Origanalist

> Then let Google pay it.


I would happily retire on a Google basic income. I'm sure I could supplement it if need be...

----------

